

Swedens largest retailer of IT-hardware store passwords in plain-text. - tmikaeld
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Fforum%2F71-butiker-och-tillverkare%2F472595-dustin-dustin-home%2Findex138.html%23post14113650

======
ZetaTwo
At least they manage to save their face a little by admitting that this is bad
and that they are working on a replacement unlike many other companies in
situations like this. Take the Tesco incident for example:
[http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/11/5-essential-tips-for-
custome...](http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/11/5-essential-tips-for-customer-
care.html)

~~~
tmikaeld
There seems to be quite many, someone said they use Visma's software. It would
be interesting to know what system they are moving to.

Thanks for the link, this was pure gold:
[http://lh3.ggpht.com/\--fOrKRzkY-c/UBY2_-BpSyI/AAAAAAAADyc/96...](http://lh3.ggpht.com/--fOrKRzkY-c/UBY2_-BpSyI/AAAAAAAADyc/96aqWwgZ5kE/SNAGHTML3928683.png)

~~~
dagw
Visma's software is generally bad in ways that would have been truly
embarrassing 10 years ago. I guess they're simply so entrenched by now that
they've officially stopped giving a fuck.

~~~
tmikaeld
True, and moving to a new platform would probably take a VERY long time and be
a huge undertaking - Visma is well known for their lock-ins of customers data.

I'd believe Microsoft Dynamics is their new platform, as it would scale
properly and support global distribution and stock systems management.

